# Bathroom Door Knob Replacment - 21Rs



## housej55 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello,
Does anyone know where I can get a replacement bathroom door knob for my 21RS? Last week while camping the outside knob started spin then off it came. I have not seen any interior door knob anywhere thinking maybe this was just a general RV interior door knob but doesn't seem so.

Thanks in advance for any help,
housej55


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

I got my Kwikset at Home Depot. All that you need to do is make a recessed area for the latch mechanism in the door with a router or chisel.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I would like to find a bed/bath set (that locks) in the same reddish tone that the stock handle on my 21RS has but no luck so far. Anyone know where to find that color?


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

You can purchase a privacy latch set from any home improvement center, however the backset (distance from the edge of the door to the centerline of the knob) is different than residential. You can make the residential bolt section work but the knob will be slightly "off center" from the door bore. Like the others have stated, you will need to mortise in the bolt plate on the end of the door.

bbwb


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've looked into the home centers but haven't been able to find the finish that matches the stock door knob.


----------



## housej55 (Jul 7, 2011)

so it sounds like the only way so far to get a direct replacement is from Keystone themselves ...


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I think that the "oiled rubbed bronze" is as close as you will get to the factory color. I personally have been changing out the faucets etc to get away from that color. I wonder if I still have my old one...I'll take a look and let you know.

bbwb


----------

